# Pliers to put cuff on tubes?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I looked at a pair of internal snap ring pliers today to see if they would help me install cuffs on my tube sets. As you squeeze the handles they spread the tips of the pliers. Before I pay $17.00 for a pair I thought I would see if someone has a better idea. A regular pair of needle nose pliers works, but as you have heard Old Miser and good ole (ugh I'm thinking) Got it!!!!! Our comrade Charles the ole grip isn't what it used to be.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> I looked at a pair of internal snap ring pliers today to see if they would help me install cuffs on my tube sets. As you squeeze the handles they spread the tips of the pliers. Before I pay $17.00 for a pair I thought I would see if someone has a better idea. A regular pair of needle nose pliers works, but as you have heard Old Miser and good ole (ugh I'm thinking) Got it!!!!! Our comrade Charles the ole grip isn't what it used to be.


I use forcips think I paid 5 bucks....check on e-bay..... I use a small piece of 1745 tubing for the cuff.That is what you want too use....OM

PS I will get you a video how I do cuffs


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Tag, I use a straight forceps and a 'tube' spacer made from a Bic pen. In the picture is a piece of 17-45 tube, I also use the same set-up for Tru Mark tubes. Spread the cuff, then use another forcep or small needle nose pillars to pull the other thru. Works for me, but I don't do it very often.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This is the pliers I have been using when trying to use cuffs (I have never had any luck with them....they always slip). I did modify them a little by grinding the bumps off till smooth and making the ends a little narrower as well.

If you do a search for "captive ring pliers" on ebay, you will find many different sizes....I like the 5" or 4"....they do work well.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I use round nose pliers.
Here is a post using them. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31466-how-i-tie-pseudo-tapers/?hl=%2Bpseudo+%2Btapers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok Tag maybe this will give you a idea of how I make cuffs....if you make a loop folded over you can push it thru the small piece of 1745 tubing you

have opened up...wet the loop tube & push it thru your collar you spread with the forcips.....once the collar in on the looped end ..you may want

too also tie with a cotton string ot thread a constrictor knot to help from slipping.......any questions feel free to ask....OM


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

DRiley said:


> Hi Tag, I use a straight forceps and a 'tube' spacer made from a Bic pen. In the picture is a piece of 17-45 tube, I also use the same set-up for Tru Mark tubes. Spread the cuff, then use another forcep or small needle nose pillars to pull the other thru. Works for me, but I don't do it very often.


I love this method with the spreading cuff.

What also is *real good* are the hemostats that have the bend in the tips. It makes obtaining the the end that is threaded or inserting the end to thread the tube easier to access depending which direction you thread the tube.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> This is the pliers I have been using when trying to use cuffs (I have never had any luck with them....they always slip). I did modify them a little by grinding the bumps off till smooth and making the ends a little narrower as well.
> 
> If you do a search for "captive ring pliers" on ebay, you will find many different sizes....I like the 5" or 4"....they do work well.
> 
> Todd


I thought I added the link....guess not :banghead:

Oh well...here it is....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Ring-Opening-Pliers-Steel-Body-Jewely-Piercing-Tools-/231314224674?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35db66f622

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think you can see mine here....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> I think you can see mine here....


Well done Bean.....OM


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh,I found them in the cheap tool bin at the local hardware store. I think they were less than 6 USD.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You can use a piece of string also. Thread it through the pouch then thread both ends through the cuff. Roll the cuff down the string and over the pouch past the hole. Using the string to help pull the pouch as you roll the cuff down. Once the cuff is on the pouch, pull out the string and put your bands in place. Roll the cuff off the pouch and over the bands. Done


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can see mine here....
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, excellent video Beanflip. I have a pair of the Jewelers pliers on the way.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Ok Tag maybe this will give you a idea of how I make cuffs....if you make a loop folded over you can push it thru the small piece of 1745 tubing you
> have opened up...wet the loop tube & push it thru your collar you spread with the forcips.....once the collar in on the looped end ..you may want
> too also tie with a cotton string ot thread a constrictor knot to help from slipping.......any questions feel free to ask....OM


Good video Miser. I had not seen any of your videos. I'm a subscriber now.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I just started using cuffs yesterday and I found the video's great, Thanks. Tag thanks for starting this Topic.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The "inventiveness" of you guys never ceases to amaze! Good on you moviestars and all!

The more we learn, the better we get!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry for the question but im new to this, Why do you use a cuff? is it better than tying with a strip of thraband? Do the tubes not break as easy?

Thaks guys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The cuffs besides keeping the cord from cutting the tubes also act as a clamp to help hold the tubes. Here is a setup MJ made for me and they are not tied at the pouch. I have shot this set of tubes at least 500 times with no problems. I still tie both ends of my tube sets. just as a precaution.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Aha Thanks for the info Tom 

But if I use 1745 tubes, do I then need 2040 cuffs? And if I'm using 2040 do I go for a smaller cuff? And just so I get this right, do I first put on the cuff and then tie with a string so I'm protecting the tubes?
So many questions


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The cuffs are the same size tubing. Yes put the cuff on then tie the tubes. Basically it's to keep from cutting your tubes.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Aha ok. 
And how long does your tubes usually last? I'm shooting both 1745 and 2040, draw them to the max and my draw is 48 in h.
I can't get them to last long at all.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i use the tool that they put casteration bands on animals with it opens 4 ways.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Excuse please my ignorance, but what disadvantage would just tieing have vs cuffs? I could tie three times faster than install a cuff per Old Miser's video. The video was expertly done, don't get me wrong, but what's the advantage of cuff over tie, especially as Old Miser said, to put the cuff OVER the tie? I quit using string and use TBG scrap cut into 3mm widths for tieing. I've never had a band break at the tie.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a good point Susi, all I know if MJ tells me thats the way to do it, then I'm all over it. Well MF my problem was my bad release breaking the tubes as they hit the forks. I've now shot the same tubes long enough I've lost count. Not saying you have a bad release, that was my problem. It's good to hear different ways of tying tubes and or bands.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beadsmith-Jewelry-Fine-Round-Nose-Micro-Pliers-/390902911138?_trksid=p2054897.l5658


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beadsmith-Jewelry-Fine-Round-Nose-Micro-Pliers-/390902911138?_trksid=p2054897.l5658


 I believe those close when squeezed.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Tom.
I really appreciate your answer


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You are right Bean but I thought that was the point. I have to tie something around my handles to keep them open after I have the tube pushed up on the tips. I think these would work, at least help hold the tube open so I can pull the band through.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Use the same size tubing as what you are shooting, in your case use 1745 for the cuffs. Yes you yields the tubes after you put the cuffs on. Good luck


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> I looked at a pair of internal snap ring pliers today to see if they would help me install cuffs on my tube sets. As you squeeze the handles they spread the tips of the pliers. Before I pay $17.00 for a pair I thought I would see if someone has a better idea. A regular pair of needle nose pliers works, but as you have heard Old Miser and good ole (ugh I'm thinking) Got it!!!!! Our comrade Charles the ole grip isn't what it used to be.


Got mine for $3.99 at Harbor Freight, included extra tips too. Will be grinding down any sharp edges later today. For the money they are great and tried them out already and they work fine !

wll


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I use pliers for piercing artists, they are a little like circlip pliers but have longer pins at the end for easily holding the cuffs. As they open when you squeeze the handles they make putting on cuffs a doddle. They're on Ebay from $2 upwards


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I finally found a pair of external snap ring pliers on sale. They allow me to put the cuffs on my tubing easier. Here is a picture of the ones I purchased.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i use the tool that they put casteration bands on animals with it opens 4 ways.


Bingo !

I ordered a pair 3 days ago, the e-clip pliers for me are still a pain.

wll


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

M.F said:


> Sorry for the question but im new to this, Why do you use a cuff? is it better than tying with a strip of thraband? Do the tubes not break as easy?
> 
> Thaks guys.


Read through this 'old' 2012 thread: "*How to Attach Tubes To A Pouch Like&#8230;*."

*Tex-Shooter* says (@posts #9 and #20) that those little pieces of tubes ("cuffs")* interferes with accuracy*. Nothing wrong with using traditional *string ties for* flatbands and looped tubes. A *Constrictor Knot* will do ya. It's how Simple-Shot Shooting Sports ties ALL of their flats and tubes. I've been doing it for 2 years. No problem!

Perhaps we make this more complicated than it needs to be.  It's your choice, but my suggestion is to just keep it as simple as possible.

*Edit:*
And here's a *LINK* to the latest *Constrictor Knot* thread. Geko's technique is pretty cool.

*2nd Edit:*

I JUST realized that MF has been offline since November 2014. I hope he's ok!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i use the tool that they put casteration bands on animals with it opens 4 ways.


My forceps tool was suppose to come in today, but did not ;- (

I think it will make my life a lot easier.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > i use the tool that they put casteration bands on animals with it opens 4 ways.
> ...


Just got them in, I'm trying to make the ends smaller later tomorrow.

















We will see how good it works when I get through grinding.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good, let us know how you like them


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> Looks good, let us know how you like them


They work good for bigger cuffs, I need a belt sander to nicely reshape the fingers to about 1/2 there original diameter. once that is done they will be more much more useful. I have used them a bit with large cuffs and they made life real easy.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad they are working for you. Thanks for the post


----------

